# trying to book my reward trip



## amamba (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok folks, so I finally found some time to take a trip with some AGR points. I think I am gonna do the Cardinal to the CZ to the CS in late March as I am going from NYP - SEA. Looks like there are still rooms available for purchase on my dates, everything is showing up at www.amtrak.com if I wanted to buy the tickets.

A couple of questions:

-with the new CS routing, it looks like the layover in SAC from the CZ to the CS is approximately 12 hours, and we board with the CS at 2:15 am. Is this right? What do people normally do in SAC for 12 hours? Would it better to take the SWC to LAX and switch to the CS there? Looks like the layover is a little more reasonable and the transfer wouldn't be in the middle of the night, but I kind of wanted to take the CZ. Thoughts?

-I don't think H is going to be able to go, but the bulk of the points I need are on his AGR account. Can he book a ticket for just me in a roommette by calling AGR? Or does he have to transfer the points to my account and then I have to book the ticket? If we have to transfer the points, is there a fee? I have 12K points in my account, so we would need to transfer 23K points to my account if we can't book it directly from his (he has a bajillion because his is linked to the AGR mastercard).

I am already spending the weekend in NYC with my friends and hoping to leave on a Sunday, which is why I thought taking the Cardinal might be fun. Should I take the LSL instead? It would give me more time on Sunday in NYC, but on the other hand, I kind of like the idea of taking the Cardinal and another opportunity to take it might not present itself anytime soon.

I am planning on flying back, and the reason I would like to do the CZ or the SWC is that I really want to do the CS while there are still some PPCs around.

Any other thoughts or suggestions? Anything I am missing? Thanks guys for your help. :help:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2011)

Why didn't you ask *THE* one who knows?




But I'll give you advice anyway!







amamba said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> -with the new CS routing, it looks like the layover in SAC from the CZ to the CS is approximately 12 hours, and we board with the CS at 2:15 am. Is this right? What do people normally do in SAC for 12 hours? Would it better to take the SWC to LAX and switch to the CS there? Looks like the layover is a little more reasonable and the transfer wouldn't be in the middle of the night, but I kind of wanted to take the CZ. Thoughts?
> 
> -I don't think H is going to be able to go, but the bulk of the points I need are on his AGR account. Can he book a ticket for just me in a roommette by calling AGR? Or does he have to transfer the points to my account and then I have to book the ticket? If we have to transfer the points, is there a fee? I have 12K points in my account, so we would need to transfer 23K points to my account if we can't book it directly from his (he has a bajillion because his is linked to the AGR mastercard).


You can still take the CZ and transfer instead in EMY. It is a legal connection. (You could even buy a ticket on the CC or SJ to OKJ or SJC from EMY and board the CS earlier (and earn extra AGR points)!





Does H have 35K to redeem an award for you?



This way, you either do not have to transfer points between accounts (at 1¢ per point IIRC) or purchase 3K more (at 2.75¢ per point).

The most scenic point of the Cardinal (New River Gorge) is in darkness westbound. If at all possible, I'd do the Cardinal eastbound. (The Gorge is in daylight in the morning!) I might consider in your case taking the LSL. The trip up the Hudson River is very scenic!


----------



## BeckysBarn (Jan 27, 2011)

IMHO, take the SWC to connect to the CS just to have the PPC the full distance. The CZ & the Rockies will always be there, but the PPC may not. If H has all those points, have him use points from his account to get your tickets - no transfer needed. If you don't have enough for 1 zone - 15K is needed for a roomette - save your points.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 27, 2011)

I went across country last summer and took the Cardinal, CZ and CS to Seattle. Back then the layover in SAC was only 10 hours. I thought it was awful (even though I did get to go to the rail museum - but it closes at 5pm). If I were to do the same trip over again, I would get a motel room and rest during the layover.

I thought the Colorado Rockies were magnificient.

I did get to see some of the Gorge in daylight on the Cardinal, but I guess you will have less daylight in March than I did in late August.

My next trip out west will be LSL, SWC, CS.

I do not know the answer to your AGR points question, but the_traveler knows EVERYTHING in that regard (just ask him).


----------



## amamba (Jan 27, 2011)

traveler- what is the layover if I were to transfer to the CS from the CZ in emeryville?

My H has 75,000+ points. I just wasn't sure if AGR would allow him to book a reward ticket without him on the ticket from his points, but it sounds like that is not a problem.


----------



## amamba (Jan 27, 2011)

One last question, especially for penny - did you have any issues being a woman alone on the train? That is a concern that my H has, but I feel like it shouldn't be an issue. I am 30 years old.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 27, 2011)

BeckysBarn said:


> IMHO, take the SWC to connect to the CS just to have the PPC the full distance. The CZ & the Rockies will always be there, but the PPC may not. If H has all those points, have him use points from his account to get your tickets - no transfer needed. If you don't have enough for 1 zone - 15K is needed for a roomette - save your points.


I have this trip coming up in late spring  . I'm taking the cardinal to chi to connect to swc to lax then connect with the cs all the way to sea.  I'm in count down mode. Did I mention I will have a bedroom.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 27, 2011)

Wait, the PPC's are going away*?!*


----------



## Ryan (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, it's in the Fleet Replenishment Plan.


----------



## jb64 (Jan 27, 2011)

When are the PPCs going away?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2011)

Because there are a total of 5 (*FIVE*) PPCs in total, you know it has to end someday.



The Rockies will be there longer!



I too would chose the SWC->CS for more time in them!





The layover in EMY between the CZ and CS is from 4:10 PM to 11:59 PM. If the CZ is on-time, you can catch a CC to SJC at 5:15 PM and board the CS at 10:39 PM, with an ~4 hour layover. (Buy a coach ticket on the CS from SJC to EMY!)


----------



## Ryan (Jan 27, 2011)

jb64 said:


> When are the PPCs going away?


2012 is the plan.

Page 43:

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/BlobServer?blobcol=urldata&blobtable=MungoBlobs&blobkey=id&blobwhere=1249205419477&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobheadername1=Content-disposition&blobheadervalue1=attachment;filename=Amtrak_FleetStrategyPlan.pdf


----------



## pennyk (Jan 27, 2011)

amamba said:


> One last question, especially for penny - did you have any issues being a woman alone on the train? That is a concern that my H has, but I feel like it shouldn't be an issue. I am 30 years old.


I did not have issues being a woman alone. I always felt safe, but I am used to traveling alone. Even when I was married, we sometimes traveled separately. I am 58 (was 57 when I traveled). I did not do anything like that when I was 30; but 50 is the new 30 isn't it? :lol:

My summer 2010 trip was 2 weeks, which was the longest trip I had taken alone, and I plan to take many more.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 27, 2011)

That's important information to have guys. Thanks for the heads up!



pennyk said:


> I did not do anything like that when I was 30; but 50 is the new 30 isn't it?


If fifty is the new thirty, as they say, then why is thirty always the same old thirty? :lol:

As for me I can't really do super long vacations alone. Two weeks is my absolute limit. By then all I want to do is get back and discuss my travels.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2011)

daxomni said:


> That's important information to have guys. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30, 40, 50 - I don't care!





And I don't wait until I get back to discuss my travels. If I brought my netbook with me (not very often), I use it. Otherwise, I use my iPhone! I can't wait that long!



If I don't get my AU fix, bad things happen!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 28, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> 30, 40, 50 - I don't care! And I don't wait until I get back to discuss my travels. If I brought my netbook with me (not very often), I use it. Otherwise, I use my iPhone! I can't wait that long!


If you're five thousand miles away your iPhone may not work there and it can be hard to communicate in real time from a dozen timezones away. While the computer is fine for some things it's not quite the same as a real conversation. The truly ironic thing is that _after_ telling the same story a few times the last thing I want to do is tell anyone else what happened. :wacko:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 28, 2011)

amamba said:


> My H has 75,000+ points. I just wasn't sure if AGR would allow him to book a reward ticket without him on the ticket from his points, but it sounds like that is not a problem.


Just to confirm this, it is not a problem. He just calls up AGR and says I want to book a trip for someone else and gives them your info. Unless he hits a clueless agent, they won't bat an eyelash that he's not going to be on the trip.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 28, 2011)

amamba said:


> My H has 75,000+ points. I just wasn't sure if AGR would allow him to book a reward ticket without him on the ticket from his points, but it sounds like that is not a problem.


As AlanB says, it's not a problem for AGR. Last summer I booked a round-trip for my father-in-law and his friend from Washington to St. Paul. The agent did suggest that she note on the reservation that my father-in-law, the actual traveler, could make changes to the reservation, saying that otherwise only I, the AGR account holder could. That didn't make a lot of sense to me (why can't the ticket holder make changes to his or her own reservation?), but a lot about AGR doesn't make sense to me.

I'm impressed by your husband's laissez-faire attitude. Mrs. Ispolkom (a bigger train nut than I) would *never* agree to use AGR points for a trip she wasn't taking.


----------



## amamba (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok folks, I am contemplating some changes because it looks like I need to be up in Maine the day before I leave on my trip. Would AGR allow a booking like this with a self transfer in Boston? I planned it out on the multi city tool just now so it looks like rooms are available. I am also thinking that I will just go in bedrooms because we have so many points 

Sunday, March 20, 2011

690 Downeaster (WEM - BON)

Depart:

6:39 am, Sun, Mar 20, 2011

Arrive:

8:25 am, Sun, Mar 20, 2011

Duration:

1 hr, 46 min

Amenities

* 1 Adult

$15.00

* 1 Reserved Coach Seat

* Subtotal

$15.00

Sunday, March 20, 2011

449 Lake Shore Limited (BOS - CHI)

Depart:

11:55 am, Sun, Mar 20, 2011

Arrive:

9:45 am, Mon, Mar 21, 2011

Duration:

22 hr, 50 min

Amenities

* 1 Adult

$75.93

* 1 Bedroom

$771.00

* Subtotal

$846.93

Monday, March 21, 2011

3 Southwest Chief (CHI - LAX)

Depart:

2:45 pm, Mon, Mar 21, 2011

Arrive:

8:15 am, Wed, Mar 23, 2011

Duration:

43 hr, 30 min

Amenities

* 1 Adult

$121.07

* 1 Bedroom

$1,005.00

* Subtotal

$1,126.07

Wednesday, March 23, 2011

14 Coast Starlight (LAX - SEA)

Depart:

12:15 pm, Wed, Mar 23, 2011

Arrive:

10:45 pm, Thu, Mar 24, 2011

Duration:

34 hr, 30 min

Amenities

* 1 Adult

$102.00

* 1 Bedroom

$781.00

* Subtotal

$883.00

Terms & Conditions

Total

$2,871.00


----------



## TN Tin Man (Jan 29, 2011)

I just booked my SEA-SEA AGR trip this morning. I'll be a day ahead of you from Chicago to Seattle. My usual winter trip is from Glenwood Springs (GSC) to Chicago (CHI)on the Zepher then the SWC-CS-EB loop and return to GSC. I decided to spend more time in Western Washington this year so I will drive up and do the loop from Seattle.

I think that taking the SWC and the whole CS is a smart move. IMHO the Zepher is a best taken in the summer or fall. Longer daylight hours or the fall colors. If the PPC is truly going away you must take advantage of it while you can.

On a seperate note. I asked AGR how many zones the KCY - CBS loop would be. The agent responded "2 zones but I have to check" She came back on line and told me it was 2, 2 zone redemptions. KCY - SEA then SEA - CBS. (What a crock) So instead I for a paid low bucket bedroom on the EB, then AGR 2 zone bedroom on the SWC and CS. A side note: If I terminate the trip in Tacoma they would allow the Texas Eagle - Coast Starlight as an option. Just food for thought.

As far as being a 30 year old woman traveling alone. Take your normal personal precautions. Amtrak is a safe and relaxing way to travel. You also have the added safety of your own lockable bedroom and a SCA, Asst. Conductor, and Conductor to aid if needed.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## amamba (Jan 29, 2011)

YAY I just booked my trip. Adding in Wells was throwing my AGR rep into a complete tizzy, so I just had her book me from BOS and will just buy the $15 ticket from WEM - BON.

The only thing that is slightly annoying is that apparently I have to change sleepers in Albany on the LSL, which makes no sense. Is there any way to get this fixed? The agent seemed confused when I suggest that there must be a way to fix that.

Train: 449 Lake Shore Ltd.

Departure: Boston (South Station), Massachusetts

Sunday March 20, 2011 11:55AM

Arrival: Albany-Rensselaer, New York

Sunday March 20, 2011 5:35PM

Accommodation: Bedroom A In Car 4920

Train: 49 Lake Shore Ltd.

Departure: Albany-Rensselaer, New York

Sunday March 20, 2011 7:05PM

Arrival: Chicago (Union Station), Illinois

Monday March 21, 2011 9:45AM

Accommodation: Bedroom B In Car 4912

Train: 3 Southwest Chief

Departure: Chicago (Union Station), Illinois

Monday March 21, 2011 2:45PM

Arrival: Los Angeles, California

Wednesday March 23, 2011 8:15AM

Accommodation: Bedroom D In Car 0331

Train: 14 Coast Starlight

Departure: Los Angeles, California

Wednesday March 23, 2011 12:15PM

Arrival: Seattle (Amtrak), Washington

Thursday March 24, 2011 10:45PM

Accommodation: Bedroom E In Car 1432


----------



## AlanB (Jan 29, 2011)

AGR should indeed allow the self transfer in Boston. Even better you get business class on the Downeaster. You may have to ask for it, as some agents don't automatically do it. But you are entitled to it when booking a connecting sleeper.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 29, 2011)

Regarding the bedroom switch, it sound like the agent did something wrong, unless both bedrooms in the Boston sleeper are already sold out west of Albany


----------



## JayPea (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you have your trip settled. Sounds like a great one! And enjoy your stay in Seattle. I look forward to taking a short EB run to Seattle every year. Great city!


----------



## amamba (Jan 29, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Regarding the bedroom switch, it sound like the agent did something wrong, unless both bedrooms in the Boston sleeper are already sold out west of Albany


Alan, the agent kept saying "I can only book what the computer shows me." It is true that when I went to amtrak.com and put in BOS - SEA, for some reason the only way to get a bedroom on 449 the entire way was to book 449 and connect to the EB. For the SWC/CS connection and CZ/CS connections, amtrak.com was only spitting out 449 with a switch to 49 in albany (even in coach).

Should I call back and ask about it? Because 449 is still showing bedrooms available for that day.

And she said it was impossible to book the trip starting in Wells because it wasn't showing up on Arrow. She said all arrow was showing was some weird connection in BBY which made NO sense to me.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jan 29, 2011)

amamba said:


> Should I call back and ask about it? Because 449 is still showing bedrooms available for that day.
> 
> And she said it was impossible to book the trip starting in Wells because it wasn't showing up on Arrow. She said all arrow was showing was some weird connection in BBY which made NO sense to me.


Yes, call back and ask the agent to move you into the 449 sleeper from BOS to CHI. For reasons unknown to me, sometimes only the 449/49 choice appears. I booked an AGR trip and the agent was able to book me straight through.

The Downeaster to other trains usually shows the BON to BBY connection via the Orange line subway (no extra connection from Orange/Green to red line to South Station). Just book the trip via BBY and board at South Station, if you like.

Mike


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 29, 2011)

I've run into this before. Agents using Arrow can see which rooms are already reserved and manually book a trip that requires a bedroom swap due to prior reservations already tying up specific rooms. The tickets will be printed as if you'll be physically switching rooms at some intermediary point when another passenger who reserved that specific room before you will board. It's up to the OBS and the other customer(s) as to what actually happens at that time. In my experience we were able to remain in the original room without any problems. The SCA's simply discussed it with the other passenger(s) who would have been switching with us and they were fine with taking our other room in another car instead. I suppose if the other passengers were adamant about keeping the room they originally booked it might have been a different story. As for Amtrak.com bedroom swaps just confuse it. They look like they'd work until the final payment screen when they fail with some cryptic message I can't recall. Maybe if you were willing and able to track down the specific point(s) on the route when you'd need to swap rooms and used those points to build a multiple stop same-day itinerary then perhaps you could pull it off, but otherwise it won't work.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 29, 2011)

You can actually be thankful that you have to switch to the 49 sleeper in ALB!






The 449 sleeper is put on the front of the LSL at ALB, while the 49 sleepers are put on the rear. The Dining Car is also on the rear of the LSL. So if you were in the 449 sleeper, it would be a *LONG* walk to and from meals!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 30, 2011)

amamba said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the bedroom switch, it sound like the agent did something wrong, unless both bedrooms in the Boston sleeper are already sold out west of Albany
> ...


When I replied earlier I was following my wife around a mall in NJ using my Iphone. Having just gotten home, I've gone online with Amtrak.com and I can book a bedroom from Albany to Chicago on train #449. That means that at a minimum, at least 1 of the 2 bedrooms is available from Albany to Chicago. Now it is possible that someone booked the B room from Boston to some point between there and Albany. If that is the case, then either you'd have to move from A to B at ALB or hope that the attendant would let you take B and push the other person(s) into A for that short trip.

But I'm betting that the agent you spoke with just didn't know what they were doing. Especially since Amtrak.com shows what ARROW provides. And I can go book a trip from Wells to Chicago via Amtrak.com with no problem. She didn't know what she was doing.

If you haven't already done so, call back and get both the sleeper fixed and add on the Wells in Business Class to the trip.

One thing to keep in mind here however is what Traveler mentioned, the shorter walk to the diner from the NY sleepers.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 30, 2011)

AlanB said:


> I'm betting that the agent you spoke with just didn't know what they were doing. Especially since Amtrak.com shows what ARROW provides. And I can go book a trip from Wells to Chicago via Amtrak.com with no problem. She didn't know what she was doing.


Amtrak.com will sometimes list what it can't actually sell, but you won't know this until the payment attempt has failed.


----------



## amamba (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions - as always, AU is a great resource


----------



## AlanB (Jan 30, 2011)

daxomni said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting that the agent you spoke with just didn't know what they were doing. Especially since Amtrak.com shows what ARROW provides. And I can go book a trip from Wells to Chicago via Amtrak.com with no problem. She didn't know what she was doing.
> ...


There are a few rare and odd things that Amtrak.com will show, but then be unable to actually book. This isn't one of them. In fact, the only reason that I went and checked things was to make sure that Amtrak hadn't removed the otherwise useless placeholder ticket that they had to create for the self-transfer from North Station to South Station.

When the Downeaster originally started running, booking such a trip was not possible. ARROW couldn't understand the idea that there was no connection between BON & BOS and therefore refused to present such a trip. It wasn't until Amtrak created the placeholder ticket that booking such a trip became possible.


----------



## RRrich (Jan 30, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> You can actually be thankful that you have to switch to the 49 sleeper in ALB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to reiterate what TRAV said - it is a LONG walk thru several coach cars :angry: . They did you a favor :wub:


----------

